# Maryland people ...HELP!!!



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

GoldHeart GRR needs to pick up a senior golden from a Baltimore shelter by 4:00 tomorrow ( Tuesday) his last day.

He is at Baltimore Animal Rescue & care shelter

We need someone to get him from the shelter & I will come get him and will be fostering him.
He is going to be 13 on 7/02


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG... I so wish I was closer so I could help. Keep bumping this up so we can get him some help.


----------



## daners1212 (May 10, 2008)

David has the email out to the board, but good idea to post here. Normally I would absolutely help out, but tomorrow is the busiest day of the month at work and I won't be able to get out at all. Hopefully someone will step up! Thanks for fostering this good old boy


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Rachel's Mom and Judi are both in or near Baltimore. Maybe PM them to see if they can help??


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Rachel's Mom and Judi are both in or near Baltimore. Maybe PM them to see if they can help??


I believe Rachel's Mom is in Baltimore. I think Judi might be further away? Not sure.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

And isn't Vern somewhere around there too?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I sent a PM to Rachel's Mom. Going to check the GRF map now...


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I think I Love a Monster is from Baltimore area, I'll try to contact her.
Times running out


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Good News!!
Arrangements have been made for Rocco to be pulled!!!

Hubby & I will be getting him tonight. Tomorrow is his 13th birthday 
Pictures when I get some.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank goodness!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this yesterday. I'm in Maryland. Looks like you have things covered. I'm in Southern Maryland for future reference. No van just a car, but would like to help if I could.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad to hear you were able to get someone to pull him.


----------

